# One of my dogs is very subdued



## Max and Paddy (Jan 13, 2011)

I've got two springer spaniels - both boys, both nine years old and both absolutely nuts. But since yesterday evening, one of them (Paddy) has been very quiet.

We were in the park and after about ten minutes he started to walk alongside me. That's very unusual, as he is usually about a hundred yards from me. After a couple of minutes he became a little bit more like his normal self, but then when we got home he didn't want to get out of the car.

Since then, he's been so quiet. He's not limping and he doesn't seem to have hurt himself at all, but he's acting very strangely. He didn't eat anything when I tried to feed him today and didn't even want to come back into the house when I let him out at about 4.30am (I work very early).

It's particularly worrying for two reasons: one, that it came totally out of the blue (he'd been running round like a madman in the park until he started walking with me); and two, because it is so unlike him.

He's been so healthy all his life, but I'm now concerned about him. He's lying in his cage staring at me, and he just seems so uncomfortable and unhappy.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I'd hazard a guess at back trouble. 
A vet visit is a must I think in this instance. The signs are too worrying to be left


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I agree with Rona. It certainly sounds as if something is hurting and very probably his back.

I would go to your vets at the earliest opportunity and if it is a back problem I would want a referral to a McTimoney Animal Chiropractor.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm sorry your dog is poorly. It does sound as if he's in pain. It may be something as simple as a little bruise somewhere you can't see. I agree that with the advice that you should take him to see the vet if he's not better tomorrow.

I'm sorry if this is inappropriate but as soon as I saw they were Max and Paddy I couldn't help laughing and saying 'can you hear me now?' :thumbsup:


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

I've had springers for years, if one of my dogs were showing these symptoms without obvious cause I'd be off to the vets. Better to be safe than sorry, it may be nothing to worry about but a subdued springer would cause me concern. All the best.


----------



## Max and Paddy (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks very much for your posts. I'm working from 7am-7pm tomorrow, but I'm gonna get away in the morning and get him to the vets. I worked my hands over his back a little while ago and he didn't wince or seem in discomfort, but he's clearly very unhappy about something.

He's nine years old, going on nine months old, so this is totally out of character. I just feel so sorry for him.


----------



## retepwaker (Dec 5, 2011)

I agree with all the comments back problems my be from all the jumping about


----------



## Max and Paddy (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks again for all your comments.

Paddy is spending the night at the vets after the vet diagnosed an enlarged prostate. He's had an X-ray and his back seems to be fine.

He's on fluids, painkillers and antibiotics, and hopefully I'll be able to collect him tomorrow lunchtime. If all goes well, he'll be castrated in a few days' time, and fingers crossed he'll be back to normal pretty quickly. Ouch.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

my billy was 13 and they diagnosed an enlarged prostate and he was so different he even started weeing indoors and it was so strange as he never had as a puppy, when he got medication, he was too old for the chop, he changed straight away so i think it will be a swift recovery for your boy.

good job catching it quickly and hopefully he'll be back to running around like mad!!!

get well soon paddy!


----------

